# Predator 212cc 6.5hp engine



## Kimmel331 (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a predator 212cc 6.5hp engine on my go kart and I can’t get it to run correctly. Whenever I start it up it revs real high and wants to take off. At first I thought the clutch was getting stuck and engaging but I put a new clutch on and that wasn’t the problem. So I took apart the carb and cleaned everything really good and still no fix. Now when I start it up it’s okay but when I got to turn the choke off the engine revs super high as if I was hammering down on the throttle. And when I do hit the throttle nothing happens. I checked all of my connections and it’s all hooked up correctly. Anyone have an idea of what else could be the problem???

Thanks


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Either vacuum leak or whatever controls the carb has the butterfly too far open. Could be in the throttle setup too.


----------



## Grandpa Wesley (Apr 19, 2021)

Kimmel331 said:


> I have a predator 212cc 6.5hp engine on my go kart and I can’t get it to run correctly. Whenever I start it up it revs real high and wants to take off. At first I thought the clutch was getting stuck and engaging but I put a new clutch on and that wasn’t the problem. So I took apart the carb and cleaned everything really good and still no fix. Now when I start it up it’s okay but when I got to turn the choke off the engine revs super high as if I was hammering down on the throttle. And when I do hit the throttle nothing happens. I checked all of my connections and it’s all hooked up correctly. Anyone have an idea of what else could be the problem???
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like you have the idle set to high. There's a black screw on the side of the air filter you need to unscrew it a couple turns then fire it up and adjust it till it runs but doesn't engage the clutch at idle. It helps if you have a tachometer so you can have a general idea of where the rpm is.


----------

